# That "something stuck in the throat" feeling



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I have an appointment next week for new labs...and now i've got I feel as though something is at the back of my throat~it makes me clear my throat and cough a lot~ food is going down really slow when I swallow~

I think I will go ahead and call my doctor's office but what can be done for this? I"m on 90 mg armour twice a day is there anything else to take to help this feeling go away?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not on thyroid supplement so I can't say anything at all about how that might make you feel or if what you're dealing with is thyroid or not. I've gone to my EN&T doctor three times in less than 18 months complaining of transient feelings like I can't swallow normally, my throat/neck feels swollen AND sometimes I even felt a slight uncomfortable sensation somewhat radiating toward my right lung or _something..._just basically a feeling that something wasn't right.

I know I have several nodules but the EN&T doctor said he didn't think my symptoms were thyroid related. The only real test I've had for this was a barium swallow.

The doctor suggested it might be acid reflux and I have had problems with that in the past. He recommended Prilosec OTC and I have to say the tightness I was feeling is much better now. Prilosec OTC costs app. $15 for a 28-day supply and I could tell a noticeable difference within days.

If you find out the feeling you're having is not thyroid, ask about acid reflux. I was clearing my throat constantly, had a dry cough, felt like certain foods didn't go down normally, and my entire throat felt swollen. I have several nodules and it wouldn't surprise me to find out maybe I've been dealing with two issues but the Prilosec did make me feel better.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Interesting!! Do you take it everyday? I've been able to stop taking Zantac and other otc heartburn/acid indigestion meds since going gluten free(well I'm mostly gluten free)

I'll call my doc and see what I can find out~I"m thinking mine is more thyroid related but thanks for posting, I never would have known that!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> I have an appointment next week for new labs...and now i've got I feel as though something is at the back of my throat~it makes me clear my throat and cough a lot~ food is going down really slow when I swallow~
> 
> I think I will go ahead and call my doctor's office but what can be done for this? I"m on 90 mg armour twice a day is there anything else to take to help this feeling go away?


Well; it might be prudent to get a sonogram or see an ENT. If it is not one thing after the other. Ya' know?

Keeping you uppermost in my mind about this,


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Thank you! I rescheduled my labs for tomorrow~doctor won't do anything til I get results..I will ask about the sonogram, the nurse told me they had someone else with the same thing the other day and they sent her for a sono.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Thank you! I rescheduled my labs for tomorrow~doctor won't do anything til I get results..I will ask about the sonogram, the nurse told me they had someone else with the same thing the other day and they sent her for a sono.


Well, I hope they send you as well. You should have one anyway. That's my very humble opinion, of course!


----------

